# Spectrum Live



## hissho (30 April 2006)

Hi all

Just wondering if anyone is using "spectrumlive" (www.spectrumlive.com) as their trading platform ...
it claims to be a "revolutionary" trading platform and the free live streaming data, news, analysis & charts

and any feedback would be appreciated

Thanks
hissho


----------



## 123enen (30 April 2006)

This is the first that I have heard of it but do not kid yourself that it is free.
Brokerage is 0.2%. That is pretty high, the highest I have seen, and can really add up if you do a lot of trades or trade a lot of $ value at one time.

I noticed that you get a 20 day free trial. Perhaps you should give it a try.


----------



## finnsk (1 May 2006)

I did try their 20 day free trial did not like it to me it was very difficult to use also i found that there was like a spread, was not same prices as on the comsec site eg BHP $30.00 spectrum $29.92 or similar and it is supposed to be live prices.


----------

